# Identificar las patitas de los Triac



## electrojeremy (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola a todos una consulta quisiera saber como hago para identificar las patitas de los Triacs y de los Tiristores.

Gracias


----------



## pepepuerto (Jun 19, 2007)

Hola, eso requiere algo de practica, te adjunto un esquema.


----------



## zaiz (Jun 21, 2007)

electrojeremy dijo:
			
		

> Hola a todos una consulta quisiera saber como hago para identificar las patitas de los Triacs y de los Tiristores gracias



Por lo general los puedes identificar como muestro en la figura:


----------



## electrojeremy (Jun 21, 2007)

Amigos excelente muchas graciassssssssssssssssss 

Cualquier cosa los molesto de nuevo 

chauuuuuuuu


----------



## Jon Serlan (Feb 9, 2018)

He optado por montar un esquema de electrificador. Tengo una duda: en el esquema se utiliza un tiristor 2n6509 25A 800V que también se pede sustituir por un triac. Al no encontrar ese tiristor he optado por el triac BTA 16 800, pero tengo una duda al conectar sus patas. El ánodo A y cátodo K del tiristor a qué patas del triac corresponden? A con MT1 y K con MT2 o viceversa?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2018)

Bajate los datasheet !


----------



## Jon Serlan (Feb 9, 2018)

Los he bajado pero no sé interpretarlos. En qué debo fijarme?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2018)

En la disposición de las patas que suelen ser compatibles !


----------



## Jon Serlan (Feb 9, 2018)

Segùn las imágenes el catodo K del tiristor es el anodo A1 del triac (patas izquierdas y el anodo del tiristor A  es el anodo A2 del triac (patas centrales) y G tal cual, pata derecha. Exacto?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2018)

Ambos tienen el gate a la derecha


----------



## Jon Serlan (Feb 9, 2018)

En esa coincidimos, pero las otras, como digo yo o están mal?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 9, 2018)

Si , son compatibles


----------



## Jon Serlan (Feb 9, 2018)

Ok. Muchas gracias.


----------

